# What is this worth?



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought these from a tool sale. I'm curious if I paid a fair amount. What would you value them at?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumberJake said:


> I bought these from a tool sale. I'm curious if I paid a fair amount. What would you value them at?


Brand new its around $180 bucks give or take a few bucks

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

depends....what condition are all the tips and reg in?...any dry rot on the hose?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> depends....what condition are all the tips and reg in?...any dry rot on the hose?


Two of the tips are dinged up, no dry rot, hose is extended 20', extra reg and torch head, 3/4 full acetylene tank. Gave 100 for it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> depends....what condition are all the tips and reg in?...any dry rot on the hose?


I have been told the "B" tanks have no value except to be used as replacement refills...
In other words they will not buy back a empty tank.

If the hose and regulator are good. At a used tool sale ... $50.00 for everthing... add another 10.00 if full tank gas.

You can't tell by weight to how much gas, a lot of tanks are very heavy.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

If there's an a-2 in there ur looking to sell pm me


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If the tips aren't all goobered up, I think you did good. I'd pay $100 for it all and I have plenty of B tanks. I'd have nao use for the Prestolite regulator but the tips can add up real quick if you have to buy them new.






Paul


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Those tips new are 30-40$ a piece. Believe the turbo torch kit is 150$ new and a b tank is about 40$.

Yea I'd but that I a minute!


Good deal


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I was hoping that I gave a fair price for it. I don't have much need for a torch like this since most of my work is residential service. But, I love collecting tools.
:thumbup:


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> If there's an a-2 in there ur looking to sell pm me


I will check and let you know tomorrow. I know a couple of the tips are duplicates and I might have 2 of the a-2's.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

You paid the right price. Hardly one of those Jackson Pollock yard sale moments, though.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumberJake said:


> I was hoping that I gave a fair price for it. I don't have much need for a torch like this since most of my work is residential service. But, I love collecting tools.
> :thumbup:


Once you use acetylene you will never go back to propane or mapp gas. The smallest tip will do 1/2" to 1" with out any issues, the next one will do 3/4" to 1 1/2" the next one will do 1" to 2" with ease.

If you ever buy tips make sure the are rated for acetylene (have the orange o-ring).


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Once you use acetylene you will never go back to propane or mapp gas. The smallest tip will do 1/2" to 1" with out any issues, the next one will do 3/4" to 1 1/2" the next one will do 1" to 2" with ease.
> 
> If you ever buy tips make sure the are rated for acetylene (have the orange o-ring).


During my apprenticeship with my grandfather all I ever used was his acetylene b tank with prestolite torch. I remember barely being able to lift the tank in and out of the truck. 
After moving on after getting my Jman doing new construction, all the guys used mapp gas with bernzos. 
I guess this will give me a chance to get back to my roots.

Thanks for the tip on the tips!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Once you use acetylene you will never go back to propane or mapp gas. The smallest tip will do 1/2" to 1" with out any issues, the next one will do 3/4" to 1 1/2" the next one will do 1" to 2" with ease.
> 
> If you ever buy tips make sure the are rated for acetylene (have the orange o-ring).


I use both (not at the same time). But we have issues here, a b tank is considered "hazardous material" and even before 911 if you are stopped at a bridge or tunnel they will likely confiscate all your tanks but not mapp


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I use both (not at the same time). But we have issues here, a b tank is considered "hazardous material" and even before 911* if you are stopped at a bridge or tunnel they will likely* *confiscate all your tanks* but not mapp


 






True. When I left my in-laws house in Queens, NYC and headed into Manhatten, I was towing a trailer behind the family car. When I was trying to cross the 59th Street bridge into Manhatten, NY's finest stopped me and made me open the back of my trailer. Then when in Manhatten and attempting to cross through the Holland Tunnel into NJ, NYPD told me 'no way.' (evidently trailers are not allowed in the Holland Tunnel). They made me detour upto midtown and take the Lincloln tunnel into NJ. Glad I don't live and work anymore in the big Apple.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

oxy acetylene set is better. turbo torches suck, especially when water is still in the pipe. id say $150


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

My apprentice was using this torch, says its his brothers. I never seen before.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Narin said:


> oxy acetylene set is better. turbo torches suck, especially when water is still in the pipe. id say $150


If the water's not too bad, I can boil it off with my turbotorch. I certainly woudln't say they suck and I don't know any service plumbers that roll with an oxy/acet. rig.





Paul


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PlumberJake said:


> I bought these from a tool sale. I'm curious if I paid a fair amount. What would you value them at?
> 
> View attachment 17344
> 
> ...



I think its a descent deal Jake. I just bought 4 tips for 150.00 (new)

I would have prefered yours though.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I've used my new torch a few times now. I like it a lot. It is hard to rationalize carrying it around the house and into the basement to sweat up four fittings on a water heater change out though. 

I made up a couple posi temp valves on Wednesday and was amazed at how fast the a3 tip got the valve hot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> My apprentice was using this torch, says its his brothers. I never seen before.


We call that a "brother-in-law."


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> If the water's not too bad, I can boil it off with my turbotorch. I certainly woudln't say they suck and I don't know any service plumbers that roll with an oxy/acet. rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost all plumbers here use oxy acet


----------

